# In case anyone is interested in list of commodity ETFS



## Tradesurfer (14 July 2009)

Thought I'd post a partial list of some etfs/etns traded on the US Market that track commodities. There are others off course but a starter list.


GAZ-  Natural Gas
OIL-   Oil
SGG - Sugar
JJC -  Copper
GLD  - Gold
NIB -  Cocoa
JO   - Coffee
BAL - Cotton
PGM -Platinum
COW -Livestock
JJU -Aluminum
SLV -Silver


----------



## Timmy (14 July 2009)

Thanks Derek - good info.


----------



## sleepy (14 July 2009)

Heres a more complete list ...

http://leavittbrothers.com/stocks-options-futures-trading-reports/2008/11/etfs.cfm

sleepy


----------



## matty2.0 (14 July 2009)

You could also just go to Yahoo Finance. 
Your broker should have a list too. 

Be careful with the leveraged ETFs ... they don't work.


----------



## Trembling Hand (14 July 2009)

matty2.0 said:


> Be careful with the leveraged ETFs ... they don't work.




When you are trying to achieve what


----------



## matty2.0 (14 July 2009)

Trembling Hand said:


> When you are trying to achieve what




Well, when the index moves down by 10% and then moves up by 10%, the leveraged ETF won't move in a like for like fashion due to it have a smaller asset base. So ETFs that are leveraged, or 2x, won't mirror an index it is tracking in an identical fashion.
This is generally for long term situations however. You could probably get by on short term trading.


----------



## Tradesurfer (15 July 2009)

generally when trend trading I stick to the single leverage since they tend to mirror the performance and on the short side the daily performance mirror is not as bad even thought they are daily vehicles.

Also, from a risk management standpoint, theoretically if your trading 100 shares of XYZ etf that is single leveraged you would trade 33 shares of a 3x etf leverage.

I don't want to come across in any way as spamming this forum but you'll notice in my signature a website. I recently did a piece on explaining how leveraged etfs work if your interested.

But essentially its all about compounding returns of each days performance so they are not designed to mimic cumulative returns of an underlying index. I can't tell you how many questions I get about these products.

But back to the original intent of the post, from a risk management standpoint many accounts would not be able to put on say a full value crude oil contract and a natural gas contract , and a gold etc etc etc

So these etfs are nice in that they allow many to properly position size while accessing the commodities markets. Like I said just a partial lists and there are plenty more

good luck trading

Derek


----------



## Trembling Hand (15 July 2009)

Tradesurfer said:


> But back to the original intent of the post, from a risk management standpoint many accounts would not be able to put on say a full value crude oil contract and a natural gas contract , and a gold etc etc etc
> 
> So these etfs are nice in that they allow many to properly position size while accessing the commodities markets. Like I said just a partial lists and there are plenty more




Yep you need a big account to trade commodity futs. ETF would be a good way to go except that they are priced in USD. Any gain in the underlying commodity can be(is mostly) lost with the rise in AUD.

Not that easy for an Aussie punter to just jump on board commodities.


----------

